# The Butler



## Blake Bowden (Aug 21, 2013)

Saw it the other night...amazing film!!

[video=youtube;eZ4xDTz8Avc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ4xDTz8Avc[/video]​


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 21, 2013)

Another great film with Forest Whitaker:

[video=youtube;iV_QgKJFZP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV_QgKJFZP0[/video]​


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 21, 2013)

The Last King of Scotland was a good movie.
As much as I would like to see the Butler, I cannot and will not support any movie that has Hanoi Jane Fonda in it though.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 21, 2013)

I didn't notice Fonda's part (small enough to be called a cameo?) until well into the movie.

Like "Forrest Gump" it's a historical movie that tells the tale of an era now past using plenty of historical facts tied together with a fictional story line.  It is the sort of movie the Academy like to give Oscars to.

We also saw Jobs.  Kusher's performance is disliked by critics maybe because he played the part of a jerk.  Near as I can tell Kusher's take was more friendly, generous and sympathetic then Jobs actually was.  if reasonable men adapt to their environments so progress is driven by the unreasonable, Jobs was very unreasonable and so drove extreme progress.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 21, 2013)

rpbrown said:


> The Last King of Scotland was a good movie.
> As much as I would like to see the Butler, I cannot and will not support any movie that has Hanoi Jane Fonda in it though.



She's in there for about one minute.

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## perryel (Aug 21, 2013)

The subject of the movie, The Butler, Eugene Allen, was a Freemason at Ionic Lodge #17 - MWPHGL District of Columbia.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 22, 2013)

perryel said:


> The subject of the movie, The Butler, Eugene Allen, was a Freemason at Ionic Lodge #17 - MWPHGL District of Columbia.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



That's awesome!! One thing that struck me during the film was a particular handshake. I'm not sure if it was deliberate or not, but I noticed it  

Freemason Connect HD[/QUOTE]


----------



## perryel (Aug 22, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> That's awesome!! One thing that struck me during the film was a particular handshake. I'm not sure if it was deliberate or not, but I noticed it
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


[/QUOTE]

I noticed that scene as well...felt the camera shot was very deliberate.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 23, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> She's in there for about one minute.
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



From someone that was over ther, I don't care if she was only in the movie for 1 second. She is still getting paid from the film and I do not do anything to support this traitor


----------



## bagpiper (Aug 27, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> That's awesome!! One thing that struck me during the film was a particular handshake. I'm not sure if it was deliberate or not, but I noticed it
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


[/QUOTE]

I noticed the handshake too. I was told once I made Master Mason, I would start noticing Masonic things in some movies. For example in the film "Hyde Park On Hudson", Bill Murray as FDR was wearing a Past Master's ring. At one point in the film, the camera actually pans in on it.


Freemason Connect HD


----------

